
Study shows US has slower LTE wireless than 60 other countries - prando
https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/study-shows-us-slower-lte-wireless-60-countries-102305054.html
======
mschuster91
Warning, this article on Android (Chrome) redirects to a fake Amazon page
after ~10-15s read time which adivertises "you have won a free iPhone 7" and
hijacks the "back" button.

I'm not surprised Yahoo went downhill when such crap passes through the ad
quality controls.

------
vortico
I'd say that's reasonable considering it's the fourth largest country in land
area and its population is spread much more evenly than Canada or Russia. And
despite this, the article says the availability ranking is #4.

~~~
rando444
I don't know about reasonable. I mean if they have the availability then this
just means their networks are the problem.

The telecoms in the US should have much better networks, especially after
stealing hundreds of billions of dollars from US taxpayers for promises that
were never delivered.[0][1]

[0][https://www.ntia.doc.gov/legacy/broadbandgrants/comments/61B...](https://www.ntia.doc.gov/legacy/broadbandgrants/comments/61BF.pdf)

[1][https://www.amazon.com/Broadbandits-Inside-Billion-
Telecom-H...](https://www.amazon.com/Broadbandits-Inside-Billion-Telecom-
Heist/dp/0471660612)

~~~
StillBored
This reminds me of the fact that it seems in Austin, the TWC/Charter merger
seems to have done little to improve the speeds, despite a small price hike...
Yet, it seems that the city is now covered in shiny brand new ford transit
vans with Spectrum emblazoned over the sides. If they put 1/2 the effort into
upgrading the network they seem to be putting into advertising and buying new
vans then I wouldn't still be jealous of my coworkers with google fiber given
that DOCSIS 3.1 is 4 years old and my modem is still locked at a fraction of
the now ten year old DOCIS 3.0 speed.

------
berbec
I live in Manhattan, on the Upper East Side, a fairly upscale neighborhood. I
struggle to reach 12mbps with T-Mobile. There are sections of the NYC subway
where I hit 40mbps. The vast difference in LTE quality even in such a dense
market as New York City amazes me. You'd think the number of subscribers per
square foot would mean there would be a tower on every block. Let's not talk
about the lack of Fios...

------
ActsJuvenile
LTE follows "scout's honor" model of self-certification. You can get your
mostly-3G backhaul to show LTE on customer's screens if you so please.

